
Apple Addresses MacBook Pro Throttling Controversy - italophil
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/24/apple-addresses-macbook-pro-throttling/
======
ihuman
More popular post about this story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17603063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17603063)

